

Humanist among machines - ZenoArrow
http://aeon.co/magazine/society/why-we-need-arnold-toynbees-muscular-humanism/

======
ZenoArrow
Thought this article was really interesting, giving space to reflect on the
role of that humanities could/should play in guiding how technology is used.
It does seem to be a message that society at large has forgotten.

~~~
jazzyb
You might be interested in Neil Postman's Technopoly:
[http://www.amazon.com/Technopoly-Surrender-Technology-
Neil-P...](http://www.amazon.com/Technopoly-Surrender-Technology-Neil-
Postman/dp/0679745408/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1435254336&sr=1-1&keywords=technopoly)

It reasons along a similar vein.

~~~
ZenoArrow
Cheers jazzyb, good to know.

